# Is 5 months the "awkward" stage?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes they go thought a lanky stage before they mature, their legs and bodies are very long and gangly. I have a pup right now at 3 month old and she is already starting to look funny..LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds very normal to me. They do get a little freaky looking for quite a long spell there til almost a year. Even then the coat still keeps developing until they are two years old. I'd love to see a picture of the pup you are thinking of.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is my favorite phase. I love the long legs and big ears.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> That is my favorite phase. I love the long legs and big ears.


That would be Lily right now. All ears and legs. She is 18 weeks old. I plan on treasuring every stage. I am loving all of it.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

this is sasha right now, just turned 4 months and she seems all legs to me, she needs to grow into her body, makes her look skinny, but shes putting on just over 2kgs every 2 weeks so shes fine


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your pup sounds normal to me too. I love this awkward phase. Big flappy ears, long legs, lanky body. They grow so fast during these next months. I just saw Ike's growth chart for his first year and at 5 months his chart skyrocketed upward until his height and weight leveled out at 13 months. We'd love to see pics.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I loved this stage. Banner looked like he was wearing a toupee :. She sounds about right to me. As far as the shyness, they do go thru fear stages, and she may just be a little reserved in general. They all have ther own personality. See if you can meet her and the breeder at a Petco or someplace busy to see how she interacts. She sounds like a sweetie, we love pictures. Good luck.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibson is really lanky right now at 5.5 months. It's supposed to be the "ugly" stage, but I love the loooong, tail, huge ears, and long legs. There are strange feathering everywhere (butt and tail) that are all different lengths.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah it's the ugly stage! In a few months, he'll be the beauty he is destined to be


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jazz is at that awkward and lanky stage. I love the way she looks right now. It reminds me of my teenagers who are going through the same phase.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Cody is 5 months and is handsome as could be. I love seeing his tiny feathers starting to grow, its so cute! He is all head and ears and legs right now, oh and feet too.
I thought we were going to have a lot of personality issues at this age but he has proved me wrong. Okay, begging for food and stealing from my baby's hand is not acceptable behaviour, and neither is jumping at the table to steal food. But I can deal with this over a not so nice and overly hyper other breed.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

definitely awkward stage, I think I asked the same question. Skylie is 6 months now and very lanky...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You say he's seems a little shy. And he's living at the breeders?

I ask because his shyness might be lack of socialization. Most pups go home by 8 weeks and begin bonding with people. Pups that are kept in a kennel with other dogs may not have developed the appropriate skills for dealing with humans.

Ask some questions about what they've done with the pup for socializing. Has he been housebroken? Has he been in the house learning some of his house manners? 

I'm not saying you shouldn't get this dog. I'm just saying you should ask some questions. Older pups certainly learn the right skills. 

BTW, I think that lanky, awkward stage is very endearing.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey is 8 months and is totally in his weird stage. For awhile he had a massive body and a small little head. It was hilarious. He is growing out of it quickly, but for awhile I was really worried about the poor boy.


----------

